# Parents not tested?



## Mumu(: (Jan 30, 2011)

A lady has offered me a Spoo puppy for $400. She's not a breeder, said it was a one time thing and is getting her dog spayed. But both the parents were not tested for anything. She sent me pictures of the puppy and mom. Not the dad though. They look healthy, but I cant base anything off of pictures really. My mom and I are going to visit on the 15th, and Im just wondering if this will be a waste of our time and money even though its such a small amount. I would love to give it a home, but contemplating if i should just buy from a well known breeder as i planned.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

If it was free to a good home, maybe, I guess it would kind of be a rescue thing. But honestly, I would not personally buy a randomly bred purebred poodle. There are too many genetic problems, especially if the health and background of the parents is unknown. Too risky.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe things are more expensive where you live, but when my 18 year old daughter bought her backyard bred standard poodle, the "breeder" was asking $300 (or $350 with papers, which is a big red flag - reputable breeders should not ask for more money for the papers - although since these pups were probably registered with a "junk" registry and Katy was planning on spaying her puppy anyway - it wasn't worth the extra $$)

The woman had two bitches that had been bred to her one stud dog and both girls had 10 puppies each - so she had 20 puppies to sell (and, of course, not being a responsible breeder she did not have ANYONE on a waiting list) Because the pups didn't get snapped up as soon she had hoped she "clearanced" them down to $100 each (also a big red flag!!)

Anyway, the parents had ZERO testing and we found out later that the woman was whole buckets of crazy, but we LOVE our Meau!! Healthwise, she did have seizures between about 4 and 6 months old, but they ceased after she was spayed. Other than that, she's been in excellent health. She's not a good example (physically) of a standard poodle, but her personality and attitude is solid gold!

Would we ever do it again? No... Are we sorry we did it the first time? No... but now that we know better, we'll never again put money into the pocket of a byb.

Good luck with whatever you decide!

Barb


----------



## Mumu(: (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay, Im only 15 so thats pretty expensive to me Lol! I wanted to buy the puppy myself so if my mom fell in love with it, I could take it with me when I moved. But this does seem risky, with medical problems it could have.. 
So thanks for the info though


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally think you should wait. That person might say they are going to spay the bitch but loads of people say that & then just keep on breeding. I think you should put your $400.00 in your pocket & keep looking. If you are wanting a Pet then try going to a Poodle Rescue. You most likely will spend less & you will have a good idea of size & temperament on a rescue from a good organization.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

If that's what you want to spend, go the rescue route, or see if you can find a good breeder looking to rehome a young adult.


----------



## Mumu(: (Jan 30, 2011)

I was worried about that. But I have been looking on petfinder and I was surprised at how many poodles were on there! Really leaning toward rescue. Thanks


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would go the rescue route if you meet the requirements of the rescue. There are people that do not. So consider that as well. 

Sad thing is, if this person makes $400. off each untested dog she may do it again, thinking quick cash...thats how they become BYB's/ If I knew it was not going to be the case, I might do it for less money. There are risks with rescues too. BUT its the better choice if you can do it. Good luck!


----------

